# Poll: Refrigerate Raisins?



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

I noticed recently that my little boxes of raisins that I stash in my handbag for impromptu snacks for ds say to 'refrigerate after opening'. Just curious if anyone actually DOES refrigerate their raisins. . . . .


----------



## nwaddellr (Jan 2, 2005)

Refridgerate raisins? How silly. While they might dry out a little more and get crunchier rather than soft and plump, they're still perfectly fine (and I've had a package of raisins in the cupboard for months).


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

Really? I don't think I've ever read the side of the box! :LOL I usually keep a box in my purse for ds when we're out. He loves raisins!









ETA: Did you know that raisins are one of the 20 healthiest foods?!


----------



## MoMommy (Oct 8, 2004)

I've never even heard of that before. Mine are in the cupboard, sometimes for months.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Mine are in the refrigerator, because we've recently had a problem with moths in the kitchen.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, I keep mine on TOP of the refrigerator. Does that count?







That's so they're handy for dumping a big pile of them on my oatmeal every morning. But IN the refrigerator? Never heard of that, and mine don't say a word about it on the package.


----------



## mom2a2z (May 9, 2005)

I keep my baking raisins in the fridge, but not the ones that we just snack on...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Never even thought to put them in the fridge. I'd be worried they'd get hard. I've used the same box for months, too. I'll have to check...


----------

